# 80 foot pine going to the dump :(



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

We're about to have an 80 foot pine tree taken down.

Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any way to salvage the wood - I was hoping there would be a mill around that would help mill it for me - for a price of course.

It seems they only deal in acreage, and don't bother with single units - oh well - poor tree on it's way to the dump 

What a waste.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not so fast*

There are plenty of saw mill owners who have portable mills who would come to your property and saw the tree up for a minimal fee or for a portion of the wood. I have done this twice with great results. First time was a word of mouth recommendation from a friend, the second time was a friend who owns a mill. Great fun as well.

Check Woodmizer's site for local sawyers.:yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Or try posting on Craigslist for someone with a mill....


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll try both - but I avoid cl like the plague 

I've asked 4 tree cutters so far and all they say is "we just take it to the dump".

does Woodmizer have some kind of referral network? I didn't see anything on their site about it.

what a waste of wood!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*find a Woodmizer sawyer link*

http://woodmizer.com/us/Services/Find-a-Local-Sawyer


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Found 2 not terribly far away - we'll see how this goes - I've always thought it a shame to lose wood to the dump.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

You could make/purchase a chainsaw mill. You just need a chainsaw that can cut the width of the pine (not sure how wide the trunk would be at 80') and either make or buy a guide kit. You will get some wastage from the wood but at least you can salvage some


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Hate to be negative, but i had to take eleven of those down recently and the best option was the dump. The price of pine, the hassle to saw, sticker, dry, keep the bugs out and the sap is just not worth it.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you decide not to get it made into lumber your municipality probably has a facility that takes wood and recycles it, that way it gets reused and is a lot cheaper to dispose of.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

WillemJM said:


> Hate to be negative, but i had to take eleven of those down recently and the best option was the dump. The price of pine, the hassle to saw, sticker, dry, keep the bugs out and the sap is just not worth it.


This is actually what I think at the moment.

As far as doing it myself (purchasing a mill) - nope ain't gonna happen - got enough to learn about just learning woodworking - but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Save the wood*

Everyone would feel differently if the tree was walnut or cherry. 
But pine, nah.


----------

